# Problème affichage icône à la fin du téléchargement



## diyoyo (17 Mars 2014)

Bonjour, 

j'ai un bug graphique assez bizarre: sur mon bureau, à chaque fois que je télécharge quelque chose depuis mon navigateur (disons un Pdf par exemple), même lorsque le fichier a fini de charger, il apparaît avec l'icône avec la croix en haut à gauche et la barre de progression à 1% de téléchargement.

Alors que je peux parfaitement ouvrir le pdf avec le viewer.

Je ne comprends pas bien.

Et parfois, je ne sais comment, la barre de progression va se compléter et la véritable icône apparaître, mais ça reste rare.

Des idées?

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## pascalformac (18 Mars 2014)

bienvenue

tu ne dis rien du navigateur utilisé ( ou des navigateurs)

ni tests effectués via d'autres navigateurs
 ou via d'autres sessions

( si pas fait, à faire bien entendu)


----------



## thomkst (20 Mai 2014)

Bonsoir,

J'utilise ce vieux post pour un problème qui y ressemble.

J'ai souvent la barre bleue d'avancement du dossier Téléchargements (situé dans le dock) qui reste figée comme si le téléchargement en question n'était pas fini. Hors celui-ci est bel et bien terminé et le fichier a même été déplacé hors du dossier.

Petite illustration car j'ai du mal à être clair :





Ça se règle rapidement en virant l'icône et la remettant mais ce n'est guère pratique à la longue... Auriez-vous une solution pour éviter cela ?

Merci


----------



## pascalformac (20 Mai 2014)

peut etre changer  le fichier de réglage du dock
Maison/Bibliotheque/Preferences//com.apple.dock.plist
( avec ce fichier faudra redemarrer mac ou session)


----------



## thomkst (20 Mai 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> peut etre changer  le fichier de réglage du dock
> Maison/Bibliotheque/Preferences//com.apple.dock.plist
> ( avec ce fichier faudra redemarrer mac ou session)



C'est fait, je ferai un retour pour dire si ça a réglé le problème. Merci pascalformac !


----------

